
ISO Rejects NSA Encryption Algorithms - msq
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2017/09/iso_rejects_nsa.html
======
mzs
[https://eprint.iacr.org/2017/560.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2017/560.pdf)

Notes on the design and analysis of Simon and Speck Ray Beaulieu Douglas Shors
Jason Smith Stefan Treatman-Clark Bryan Weeks Louis Wingers June 8, 2017 Note.
This document was prepared by the designers of Simon and Speck in order to
address questions regarding the design rationale and analysis of the
algorithms.

